# White Widow x Northernberry = Stoneybud



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 29, 2007)

*Well guys and gals the SMOKE REPORT is in.   Let's start by saying this is some very good smoke.   Loaded with trichromes and the smell of berry this little lady has some potential. :hubba:  She taste like lemon with a slight hint of berry with maybe a hashy side to her. Hard to describe really. Anyway we would rate her maybe 7 out of 10. :aok: *


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

looks great  and sounds good tbg


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 29, 2007)

Gotta say it man shes a winner in my book :aok: any thing that you get to cross and name as your own is the apex of growing so how soon you going to start your own seeds co and start getting that pretty lady out to the smoking public??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 29, 2007)

*Not thinking of anything like that D. Just did this so we could have some extra seeds and something different.  *


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Gotta say it man shes a winner in my book :aok: any thing that you get to cross and name as your own is the apex of growing so how soon you going to start your own seeds co and start getting that pretty lady out to the smoking public??


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 29, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Not thinking of anything like that D. Just did this so we could have some extra seeds and something different.  *


good to here u got some good smoke.and if u have to many seeds you know were im at lol.PS cant wait to try this. PS it would be nice to have a usa based bank.or is there any already?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 29, 2007)

UMMM....That look's really tasty man, Good JOB:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 29, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> good to here u got some good smoke.and if u have to many seeds you know were im at lol.PS cant wait to try this. PS it would be nice to have a usa based bank.or is there any already?


 
i think there is i know i *used* to be a regular buyer of HT and some of the ones that they had listed in the back were in Cali if i remeber it right. but shoot ordering form a U.S. based one would just stink of entrapment (IMO) with the things the way they are now.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't wait... some serious stuff, for sure! :hubba: 

when did u say was your bday again?...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 18, 2008)

i just hope my lil stoney`s turn out the same as yours TBG, growing strong at the moment...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2008)

*I'm sure they will shuggy. All they need is love & care and water of course.  *


			
				shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i just hope my lil stoney`s turn out the same as yours TBG, growing strong at the moment...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Man i just had a bit of my first Stoneybud and let me just say its great mang :aok: X 2. Just as advertised  in this report. Has the berry smell and the faint lemon then its like a hashy lemon flavor that has left me feeling like :stoned: TBG this :bong1: is for you and that good wedding of strains you created.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Mang its been 3 hours solid and im still :stoned:  Major Props Bro :aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 5, 2008)

deff sounds like I'm gunna turn my girl into a mommy and not flower it


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> deff sounds like I'm gunna turn my girl into a mommy and not flower it


 
thats why i made seeds now i have a few beans saved back to do that with if i want


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice indeed. White Widow always a favorite in my cirlce of friends. sadly, here in California the White Widow available at the clubs is pretty weak compared to years past. Grats on the acomplishment!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

TBG, you are the man...To create a strain like this is insanely awesome, IMO...I wish i had to pleasure of meeting Mrs. Stoneybud, soo much...So could anyone let me know if there's any chance i'd ever come across SB beans??? i decided this being my first choice strain, right there next to white rhino...I'm tellin ya these babies are out of this world


----------

